# 27W 67K Daylight lamp for $17



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Great find! On my way there tomorrow to hunt for it. Hope it's local, but if not, I'll cough up the shipping...


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

I used one of these over a 10g for a while. The far end of the tank was hurting, but it might be better if you can get the light at the middle of the tank.

Also, Costco has these every once in a while as well.


----------



## sukebe (Nov 6, 2004)

Someone asked for more details on the SFBAAPS forum, so here's what I posted:

I said desktop or nano because it's a desklamp and it'd be pretty easy just to position it over an open top nano, instead of one of those clip-on lamps. It's also a pretty good deal just for a plain ol' desk lamp.

It uses a Lights of America square pin, quad-tube 27W 6500K (not 6700 as posted earlier) daylight bulb as pictured here:










The dimensions are approx 6"x3.25"x.75" meas at it's widest, from pin to end of tube. Any good? Also, like I said earlier, the ballast is electronic and... Cool Runnings, mon. :hihi: 

One thing to note, the HD listing says there is an acrylic lamp cover, but this lamp does not come with any type of cover to protect the bulb. I'm sure it'd be pretty easy to take a trip to TAP Plastics and fab one up though. Also, there is no real reflector to speak of. It comes with a tiny bit of mylar, but really it doesn't do anything. To give you an idea, one of my 13W AHS lamps appears nearly as bright (prob due to the excellent reflectors AHS uses).

If you are going to rip it up and frankenstein some tank lights, be sure to post it up with pictures! I'll def try to photo document whatever I end up doing. Unfortunately, I've got plenty of holiday traveling this month, so I'll have to wait until '07 to get started.

HD had plenty of these when I went Friday morning, but I bought 3 just in case.

here is a link to the bulb on the Lights of America website


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice light! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2003)

Good find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sweet! I think that'd be great for my little 2.5G I might end up going for that and using my current light what it was meant for hehe. 

Thanks for sharing! Im definitely going to stop by HD tomorrow while on my rounds to everywhere


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

Bought one today, although when I got to the register she charged me $19 instead of $16, I really didn't feel like waiting forever just to save $2, eh. Then I got home and realized that I didn't really need this lamp since I already have one and Im only gaining 7watts that I don't really need unless flat bulbs are better than spiral type.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

HybridS130 said:


> unless flat bulbs are better than spiral type.


they might be IF there was a reflector behind the flat bulb.
I'm using a spiral 30w 6500k with reflector and clip lamp on
my 10gal tank and it cost me LESS than this HD fixture.
bulb $6, cone reflector $4, clip fixture with cone hood $5.

still, that finished HD fixture is very nice for the money.
if I didn't have to pay shipping&tax I'd hoard one myself.

sukebe, thanks for all the great follow up information.


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

It has a small reflector behind it but, honestly I don't see how it would work because the bulb covers it completely. If anything I would imagine it'd have less of a spotlight effect. 

Also, I picked up some Phillips 6500K 2800 lumen T8 bulbs 2pk for $5. Woo!


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

I picked mine up on my way home yesterday. I'm going to line the top of the fixture behind the bulb wtih mylar that I have left over from another project. It won't come close to matching an AH Supply reflector, but it'll be a lot better than just the fixture.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I have seen those is my local home depot. I wanted to buy something similar to replace the light that came with my 4 gallon. Trust me, that lamp is small and I don't think that it is good for anything over 4 gallons. I saw it and when you see it in person you realize it isn't meant for a tank.

Just trying to help. See for yourself though maybe it can work for your specific needs.

-Ryan


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

I just finished putting mine together. It's going to be perfect for my new 3 gal that gets here on Thursday. At its lowest angle the light is about 10" off my desk which should be perfect for my 8" tall tank. Now I'm just worried that 27w may be too much for the tiny tank, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Huh, that's interesting. I just looked up the bulb on the Lights of America site and it says it's only 2700k.

Replacment Bulb 9024B - Lights of America


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Solstice said:


> Huh, that's interesting. I just looked up the bulb on the Lights of America site and it says it's only 2700k.
> 
> Replacment Bulb 9024B - Lights of America


How about using this one?.....DC
EFI's Lights of America Product Offer | LOA FML Linear Quad


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

DiabloCanine said:


> How about using this one?.....DC
> EFI's Lights of America Product Offer | LOA FML Linear Quad


Good find. I guess it's possible that different lamps are getting packaged with different bulbs, but that seems odd to me. The box the lamp came in doesn't indicate the K rating, but just says "natural full spectrum lighting". This does look whiter than the 4200k bulb I have over my other tank though. Strange....

Edit: I take that back. The side of the box does say "Replacement Bulb: Model 9024B, FML27 6500K Daylight"


----------



## sukebe (Nov 6, 2004)

You can buy replacement bulbs in the section of Home Depot where they sell the outdoor security lights for patios etc. I think they are $5 or so. 

While you are there, LOA makes a 96W daylight CF exterior light if you really want to go DIY crazy. That'd be perfect over 3g!

BTW, my lamp seems to be a bit brighter after a few days. Not sure if it's real or perceived though.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

sukebe said:


> While you are there, LOA makes a 96W daylight CF exterior light if you really want to go DIY crazy. That'd be perfect over 3g!


32 WPG!!!! You must be out yo mind! :tongue:


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Just FYI, I brought the light that I orgininally intended to light my new nano in to compare it with this light. It's just an architect's desk lamp with a 23w 6700k CF spiral. The spiral bulb is MUCH whiter than the bulb that came with this lamp. I still think I'll use it, but I'm definitely going to be looking for a true 6500k bulb for it as I think the one that shipped with it is, in fact, 2700k...


----------



## Mimosa (Jul 30, 2006)

I added one of these lights to replace the stock light in my eclipse12. 




























-mim


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

nice hack!!!!


----------



## sukebe (Nov 6, 2004)

Mimosa said:


> I added one of these lights to replace the stock light in my eclipse12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! How is that working out for you so far? Is that glass or plexi covering the tank?


----------



## Mimosa (Jul 30, 2006)

sukebe said:


> Cool! How is that working out for you so far? Is that glass or plexi covering the tank?


Fine. The covering is plexiglass, but I have removed it. I waterproofed the bulb by using RTV at the socket. No problem so far and it has been 5 months.

-mim


----------



## Snazzy (Sep 24, 2006)

what do you think would happen if you put a 18w or a 32w bulb into the ballast? that might be an interesting experiment


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I actually thought about buying one of those for my 1g. Right now it has 7w of CF lighting above it. Plants "survive" and moss grows VERY slowly. I'm sure with 27w the growth would be a bit faster.


----------



## sukebe (Nov 6, 2004)

For now, I am removing the cover and positioning the lamp over the tank. 

After setting up again and before I found this lamp, I had resigned this tank to a low light shrimp tank forever. I stocked with some low-light plants (java fern, anubias nana, java moss and cabomba).

Today, I setup my Hagen bottle and limewood diffuser and I got bubbles under the fern and anubias. Had to put the bio-wheel back in after my pH dropped to 6.4 from 7.8 (!). No cherry deaths, thank goodness.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure this lamp will be sufficient to grow whatever I replant with after the holidays. I can't wait to get started in earnest.


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

do they still have these? i cant find it on the website.


----------



## sukebe (Nov 6, 2004)

Last time I went to the HD on Capital a week or two ago, they had a few, but YMMV. I'd call first and ask them to check the system. If they don't have any, they might be able to access the inventory of other stores in the area. Good luck. 

Also, I ended up using two of these lights, but riccia pearls. For all practical purposes, there is no reflector to speak of on these lamps, but it's okay for what it is. Lots of DIY potential yet to be tapped.


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

I use one over my 1.5g I have pearling from Najas, Rotala, and glosso, with just using excel. So far so good !


----------



## estill (Jan 25, 2007)

I am building a 12" cube for my desk at work. My first thought was to use this desk lamp for lighting. I was planning on scavaging the socket, ballast, etc. out of the desk lamp, but I am now second guessing this. Based on what I have been reading here the wattage is correct, but the shape of the bulb may not work for the size of this tank. Anyone have any thoughts or ideas on this? Or, should I quit thinking about this and just order the 2x13 watt setup from AH supply?

Since this is my first post here I would like to thank everyone for helping out with my 55 gal. The wealth of information available through the search button is amazing.


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome to forums! If an AH kit is in the budget then go for it I don't think you are going to be a better light for the money than an AH kit.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Actually, I think it would be a great shape for any cube. It did well for about 2/3 of my 10g tank.

But...if you can afford the 2x13W kit from AHSupply, I'd go that route. You've got more control over lights with the two ballasts, as well as great reflectors so you get more realized light than the 27w fixture.


----------



## sukebe (Nov 6, 2004)

This would work well over the cube. The 2x13 kit is very bright with MIRO reflectors, prob much too bright to have on your desk I would say go with this or 1x13 kit. I ripped the guts out of one of my lamps and it's pretty complete except for the reflector.

This light, sans reflector, is slightly better than 1x13 kit w/ MIRO. If you are going to build your own fixture anyway, you could just paint it flat white inside and maybe angle a few pieces behind for slightly better results.

Only thing I don't like about the AHSupply kit is the HOT magnetic ballasts.

Good luck, and post pictures!


----------



## estill (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you for the feedback. The more I think about it I'll probably go with the AHSupply kit. I was hoping to keep the fixture as small as possible, but I think the even lighting will be easier to maintain.

As for pictures you'll have to wait a while. We are in the process of remodeling our floor, so I'm not in a hurry to let the dust settle into a new aquarium. Secondly this is a project for the times I just need a couple of hours to myself. Like I said I am building the tank, but I will have the filter pickup and return routed through the bottom of the tank and over to a box alongside of it. The box/cabinet will house the filter, heater, possibly DIY CO2, and have an arm extending over the tank for the light fixture.


----------



## sukebe (Nov 6, 2004)

Taken from: http://www.insideplantslive.org/archives/cat_light_lighting.php


Following are approximate foot-candle readings at various distances from the bulb. You could keep a high light requirement plant such as a Ficus benjamina healthy with this lamp. It would probably provide enough light to maintain an orchid but not rebloom it. A long list of low light requirement plants would live happily under these lamps.

Approximate foot-candle readings
6” – 675 f-c
12” – 160 f-c
18” – 80 f-c

Recognize that the light level drops away as you move away from the center of the light zone.

Replacement bulbs
Home Depot – local store - $11.97 each
ESPLighting.com, Orange, CA – 2-pack $13.80 ($6.90 each) plus shipping
EFI – Energy Federation Incorporated, Westborough, MA - $6 each plus shipping


----------

